# A Borg-Warner T-5 transmission in 1/3 scale



## gbritnell (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentlemen,
As per request I have uploaded the first of the drawings for the transmission into the downloads/uploads area. It is titled: T-5 Transmission.
George D. Britnell


----------



## Admiral_dk (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't see myself building something like this (at least not in the foreseeable future) - but you certainly deserves some Karma points for publishing the drawings in the public domain :bow:


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 27, 2011)

George, Thank you for your generosity in sharing the plans. You are true gentleman.

 I downloaded them but can't open the zip file. I tried at least 3 different " zip" programs but still no joy. Any ideas?

  I tried jzip, 7zip and one more I can't remember the name of.

  I may never build it but would love to peruse the plans.

  Ron


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Ron,
I have no idea what happened to them. As you can see they have been downloaded around 54 times. When I first loaded them I got out of the forum and then went back in just to check on the files. They did come up last night but you're right, they're not there now. Maybe the admin. can help out.
George


----------



## gbravo (Jul 27, 2011)

I also downloaded the zip file, but it is empty.
George try replacing the the file, apparently the problem is in the file not in the link, it download OK but have nothing inside the zip file.
German


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 27, 2011)

Gentlemen,
I have posted a question in the questions/answers section regarding the missing files. When I look at my .zip file on my computer all of the drawings are in it. When I upload it they aren't there. Any help would be appreciated.
George


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, I have no idea what could be the problem.

  I'm consider it a major feat for me to link to photos in a post. :big: :big:

  Ron


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 28, 2011)

We had a problem on the HMEM server. It has been corrected and George's file is available now under the file name of T5 Transmission.
Gail in NM


----------



## mhh (Jul 28, 2011)

I was wondering if you have it as a solid? I would like to take a look at it perhaps convert it to metric?


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't model the transmission. It was just drawn in 2d. I don't have any modeling programs loaded on my system.
I have uploaded the second set of drawings for the transmission. Have fun!
gbritnell


----------

